# Toolbox topics



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

doublejelectric said:


> Anyone have any idea where to go to get weekly tool box topics. I'm trying to establish my safety program. But ugh it's difficult.


 Try a site called .. Electricians Tool Box 

E T E .


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

doublejelectric said:


> Anyone have any idea where to go to get weekly tool box topics. I'm trying to establish my safety program. But ugh it's difficult.


Google is your friend...


http://www.toolboxtopics.com/

*Construction Tool Box Talks*



*Toolbox Talks | Safety Toolbox Talks Meeting Topics*



*Tailgate Talks Safety ToolBox Meeting Subjects*


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I just have a cycle of grinders, ladders, eyewear.... in a loop.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

chewy said:


> I just have a cycle of grinders, ladders, eyewear.... in a loop.


no loto


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

360max said:


> no loto


9

Im only a foreman when we do network upgrades in schools, in saying that in 5 months I havent seen one guy with LOTO or had a toolbox talk when doing electrical,


----------

